# Fuel Filter for Versa Note?



## Shannonplas896 (10 mo ago)

My 2014 Versa Note is at 173000 mi. So I decided to replace the fuel filter. I think I found it, fuel line leading into & another line leading to the engine. The problem is that both auto parts shops near me say this part doesn’t exists. I went to the dealer website and it is not available there either. Why is it not available? Is there a reason? Or is the filter in the fuel pump and the part I see is not really the filter?








I would greatly appreciate some insight if anyone knows. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The fuel filter is located on the fuel pump which is inside the fuel tank. To replace the fuel filter, the entire fuel pump assembly needs to be replaced.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That's a vacuum damper and not a filter, and the hose is the purge line leading back to the evap canister. The damper smooths out pulses from the intake manifold so the evap pressure sensor gets steady readings and not spiky ones. As Rogo noted, the only filter on your ride is a screen, which is part of the fuel pump assembly.


----------



## Shannonplas896 (10 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> The fuel filter is located on the fuel pump which is inside the fuel tank. To replace the fuel filter, the entire fuel pump assembly needs to be replaced.


----------



## Shannonplas896 (10 mo ago)

Thank you! That clarifies things.


----------



## Shannonplas896 (10 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> That's a vacuum damper and not a filter, and the hose is the purge line leading back to the evap canister. The damper smooths out pulses from the intake manifold so the evap pressure sensor gets steady readings and not spiky ones. As Rogo noted, the only filter on your ride is a screen, which is part of the fuel pump assembly.


----------



## Shannonplas896 (10 mo ago)

Thank you for clarifying what the part I misidentified was and where the “filter” actually is. Thanks!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, happy motoring!


----------

